# Very Nice



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Joe Johnson had another great game today against the lakers 23 points 8assists and 6 boards in 28 minutes. The article said that he also had a spectacular up-and-under dunk.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

He had an amazing dunk? Joe Johnson doesn't seem like he would he has that great of athletisicm. He has decent athletisicm but not great. Are young players are looking really good, especially alton ford.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

The Suns are absolutely loaded with young talent, in my opinion.

However, I think the future success of the Suns all rests on Marbury.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Johnson, Marion, Marbury, Jacobsen, Big Jake, Stoudemire, whatch out the Suns are coming......


----------

